# Spring work



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

With Spring comes the annual garden railway work. Clear the tracks, get rid of the weeds, clean up the sticks, and yard work. Our yard work and spring cleaning also has to do with both getting the track ready and locomotives in the shop ready for the track.

Several engines have enjoyed a spring run after a long winter's hiatus: Britannia, Aster K4, Merlin, AC-6, AC-12. Here a few but others to be done prior to the start of summer:



This spring will keep us busy both in the yard and shop:

CP Hudson (coal fired), Accucraft Mogul (2 coal fired), Argyle Philly kit, AC 6 (2conversion), AC-12 (2 upgrades), Aster Berkshire (tune and RC), Aster Mikado (rebuild), Accucraft GS4 (upgrade), Aster Lion (kit) and Aster S2 (kit)


Justin has kept us moving toward completion of jobs with some new boilers (here Philly Argyle and Accucraft Mogul) :


----------



## iceclimber (Aug 8, 2010)

Thanks Charles, 
Always a pleasure to see locos that were worked on running.


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Nice video and even nicer track - we really could do with something like that over here to run on our open days. mrs tac just called me up from the track to tell me that we have TEN off-site running days booked now! That's in addition to the ones that Broos and I do up on base at the jumior high and in the local area garden open days. 

One thing, though - you really MUST get names and numbers and tender totems on the Britannia. Never EVER having seen one without, it looks a freak! 

tac 
www.ovgrs.org


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Terry
The layout has yet to get to a finished state as to the outdoor setup (still using the portable legs) and the garden is not near finalized but the track is functional. I am sure that Dr. Rivet will follow through with your denotation of his Britannia...


Jeremiah
Aster Mikes run just fine on the track!


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

tac 

Apparently you are unfamiliar with the STEALTH version of the Britannia. At least it is not in camouflage paint. Perhaps I should send the "H the W" stuff up to Ryan and have him stick it on so you can properly identify the locomotive. 

Yesterday we tested some new coaching stock to put behind the loco when it returns home in mid June.


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Accucraft CP Hudson boiler design to preview while Justin is doing is work toward completion for NSS








CP Hudson boiler backhead





Accucraft 2-10-2 in shop for performance issues out of shop for upgrade test run mods to correct the valve gear for proper function and location:


 
 
Completed repairs and rebuild of Aster Mikado cylinders (blow by) and made the fuel system functional


----------



## iceclimber (Aug 8, 2010)

Thanks Charles, 
fun to see the engine I will be building one day.
What all did you do on this Mikado in regards with "upgrades"? That sure looks different sans cab.
Nice detailing on the tender. I would like to do something along that line with mine one day.


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

CP Husdon drawing of the ongoing boiler work as Justin continues the boiler build in preparation for the NSS meet:

CP Coal fired Boiler layout


----------



## iceclimber (Aug 8, 2010)

Charles, 
Obviously I would mean any work on the Mike that was not mentioned in your post already.


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Posted By Charles on 24 May 2011 05:30 AM 
CP Husdon drawing of the ongoing boiler work as Justin continues the boiler build in preparation for the NSS meet:

CP Coal fired Boiler layout 


Charles,
Interesting!
Perhaps you or Justin can explain, but I was under the impression that it was better for water heating to 'offset' the tubes?
I see two rows of four, but maybe one of four, and one of three was not felt to be sufficient.
Maybe he builds all his boilers this way, and they certainly seem to work just fine.
All the best,
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By David Leech on 24 May 2011 08:37 AM 
Posted By Charles on 24 May 2011 05:30 AM 
CP Husdon drawing of the ongoing boiler work as Justin continues the boiler build in preparation for the NSS meet:

CP Coal fired Boiler layout 


Charles,
Interesting!
Perhaps you or Justin can explain, but I was under the impression that it was better for water heating to 'offset' the tubes?
I see two rows of four, but maybe one of four, and one of three was not felt to be sufficient.
Maybe he builds all his boilers this way, and they certainly seem to work just fine.
All the best,
David Leech, Delta, Canada

David
As with all design work there will be revisions as this was primarily for the main boiler outer tube "flat pattern" for cut out. He indicated final drafts this week. I would guess the inner tubes would be in a pattern similar to his other work:


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By iceclimber on 24 May 2011 05:59 AM 
Charles, 
Obviously I would mean any work on the Mike that was not mentioned in your post already. 
Jeremiah
Basic overall: rebuild of the cylinders, prep the valves and cylinder blocks along with clean out the fuel system, timing the locomotive and check wick arrangements.


----------



## iceclimber (Aug 8, 2010)

I see, just your ordinary overhaul. Looks like it was running fine.


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Aster Mikado finale check out after solving one fuel can blockage, reinstall the RC adjustments and fixing the whistle....


----------



## iceclimber (Aug 8, 2010)

Nice whistle. Is it a Weltyk whistle?


----------



## rbednarik (Jan 2, 2008)

It is a real deal Larry Bangham whistle, the forerunner to the Weltyk/DJB Bangham replicas. 

This one incorporates Larry's fixed aperture arrangement and makes cleaning the apertures easy, with no chance of losing the pitch and tone of the whistle due to the permanent aperture gap. Still going strong after 10 years of use.


----------



## Bob in Mich (Mar 8, 2008)

It is a real deal Larry Bangham whistle, the forerunner to the Weltyk/DJB Bangham replicas. 

This one incorporates Larry's fixed aperture arrangement and makes cleaning the apertures easy, with no chance of losing the pitch and tone of the whistle due to the permanent aperture gap. Still going strong after 10 years of use. 

-ryan 
SA #1361
I have 87 different Whistles as of now,And have been making them for 10 Years,3 of them were Larrys. 
Thanks for letting Me know that I was making Replicas.


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Bob in Mich on 25 May 2011 12:29 PM 
It is a real deal Larry Bangham whistle, the forerunner to the Weltyk/DJB Bangham replicas. 

This one incorporates Larry's fixed aperture arrangement and makes cleaning the apertures easy, with no chance of losing the pitch and tone of the whistle due to the permanent aperture gap. Still going strong after 10 years of use. 

-ryan 
SA #1361
I have 87 different Whistles as of now,And have been making them for 10 Years,3 of them were Larrys. 
Thanks for letting Me know that I was making Replicas. 
Bob
The reference to whistle on the Mikado was only to that offering, not what you have done otherwise in offering a fine product for gauge one steam engines. So, if the Mikado whistle design was not one of the three a moderator change the post accordingly.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Its good to see Ryan using RC controls on L S. I still have a hard time wondering why more folks don't use RC in LS for control. Most of the time they are just run aways.


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By NTCGRR on 25 May 2011 03:44 PM 
Its good to see Ryan using RC controls on L S. I still have a hard time wondering why more folks don't use RC in LS for control. Most of the time they are just run aways. 
Marty
There are downsides to RC control: batteries, charging (and costs there of), cost of RC system, system down then no steam up where as running manually is "hands on" with many opportunities for "burnt finger(s)" sensory experience that will that last well past running time on the track at the event. You cannot match that with an RC system...


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Next project on the bench coal fired Mogul:


----------



## rbednarik (Jan 2, 2008)

Bob, 

Truly no offense meant, you have taken the whistle market leaps and bounds over what it was back when Larry started all of this. 

Correct me if I am wrong, but the 2-chime Aster mikado whistle was Larry's original design, so yours would be a copy (Which I would call a reproduction or replica of the original batch) of that design. 

Apologies if you took that personally, that was not the intention. How I see it, a whistle can only be original to the designer, but there is nothing wrong with reproductions or replicas of anything, since they can allow for improvement over the original design! I've heard your mike whistles and they sound just the same, if not better than some of the long-in-tooth original Banghams. 

Again, no offense meant.


----------



## iceclimber (Aug 8, 2010)

I see a lot of those mats that the mogul is sitting on. My wife uses a small one for her scrap-booking which allows her to use paper cutting tools. Other than looking cool, is there a real advantage to having something like that when working on these? My wife was wanting to get a bigger mat anyway, and when I said I could use it to build the Mikado, she thought that was good since after I am thru, she can use it for her scrap-booking.


----------



## John Allman (Jan 2, 2008)

the advantage of the mat is that you can cut or file on it and dont hurt it. You can spill nearly anything and its no big deal. Buy the 3 foot wide one for building engines. 

You will not regret it.


----------



## iceclimber (Aug 8, 2010)

Thanks. I will do that.


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Jeremiah, 
Even better is to try and find something like a large tray that has a lip all around. 
Then when you keep dropping the little screws, they won't roll off the table and onto the floor. 
I remember doing that with my first Aster kit - and we had shag carpet on the floor! 
Ikea, and the such have 'desk organisers' made out of vacuumed plastic, or something like that. 
As time goes by, you will find something that works for you. 
All the best, 
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## iceclimber (Aug 8, 2010)

David, 
Thanks for the suggestion. I was considering nailing down a strip of corner molding around the perimeter of my make-shift work bench. Not too high, but enough to stop the "dropped" screws from falling to the carpet below.


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Accucraft CP Hudson coal fired boiler in progress:

From draft plan to build-

CP Flat Patterns PDF[/b]

Flickr: Image Page -- CP Flat Patterns[/b]










CP Boilerdraft layoutresize by cebednarik on Flickr[/b]


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Aster NYC Hudson suspension modification adding to the sprung original setup

Sprung suspension added


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Completion of another AC-6 conversion from Accucraft AC-12 through the cooperative efforts of TRS services, Alan Redeker and Tom Stevens.


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Building the AC-6 pilot (notice were the reverser socket is relocated)










Milling parts 











Cross porting cylinders for cab forwards, passages milled, cylinders ready to be decked (allowing the plate to fit without raising up the valve geometry) and have the ports blended for smooth and uninterrupted steam flow. 











Servo replacement on an Aster Mikado with RC. Wiring is now hidden below false floor.


----------

